# P. kovachii - Hydroponic Bucket?



## gdupont (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello everyone!

What would you think of potting Pk in a 5 gallon hydroponic bucket system, with LECA in the mesh pot? There would be an airstone in the bottom of the bucket and the water level would be maybe about an inch above the bottom of the mesh pot. This way, around the roots the temperature would lower, the humidity would be quite high, and the bottom of the pot would be constantly wet, but the water would be well-oxygenated. Has anyone used this 5 gallon hydroponic set up for other Phrags? I've heard that it works very well. I already have the supplies, just waiting to use it.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 12, 2016)

You would have to watch the ec of the water very closely because of the amount of evaporation.


----------



## gdupont (Sep 12, 2016)

> You would have to watch the ec of the water very closely because of the amount of evaporation.



Ok, good point, thanks. Are there relatively cheap testers for that? Like around $20? And using RO purified water would help with that issue quite a bit, correct?

Besides that, does it sound like a good set-up?


----------



## gonewild (Sep 12, 2016)

gdupont said:


> Ok, good point, thanks. Are there relatively cheap testers for that? Like around $20?



Yes



> And using RO purified water would help with that issue quite a bit, correct?



Yes...until you add fertilizer which you will need to do. The salts from the fertilizer will accumulate as the water evaporates. Changing the bucket water will control that problem.



> Besides that, does it sound like a good set-up?



It's a basic version of having your plant sit in a tray of water. The airstone in the bottom is a different approach that may have an interesting result. The evaporation may give some cooling effect to the roots but probably not enough to really make a difference. Wont know until you try it.


----------



## gdupont (Sep 12, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes...until you add fertilizer which you will need to do. The salts from the fertilizer will accumulate as the water evaporates. Changing the bucket water will control that problem.
> 
> It's a basic version of having your plant sit in a tray of water. The airstone in the bottom is a different approach that may have an interesting result. The evaporation may give some cooling effect to the roots but probably not enough to really make a difference. Wont know until you try it.



Great, thank you so much for the feedback. It wouldn't be likely to hurt the plant though, correct? Would I have to change the pH of the RO water to make it a touch more basic?


----------



## gonewild (Sep 13, 2016)

gdupont said:


> Great, thank you so much for the feedback. It wouldn't be likely to hurt the plant though, correct? Would I have to change the pH of the RO water to make it a touch more basic?



I should not hurt the plant as long as the roots have enough water and dont dry out because of the air moving up through the media.

pH will depend on what fertilizer you add. P.kovachii does not need elevated pH water it does likes a basic pH media though.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 13, 2016)

If you add some crushed oyster shell that may help buffer pH. Some folks use oyster shells in their PK media.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 13, 2016)

I use about 10% oyster shell with my LECA for my kovachii.


----------



## eteson (Sep 13, 2016)

Replace the evaporated water with RO or distilled water. also it is a good idea change the water frequently.


----------



## gdupont (Sep 13, 2016)

trdyl said:


> I use about 10% oyster shell with my LECA for my kovachii.



Does your kovachii seem to like the LECA? Could you describe your growing conditions to me? Humidity, temperature, airflow, light, etc.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 13, 2016)

Kovachii grow very well in leca. But they do much better with 20% limestone mixed in. (oyster shell works the same).

But don't rely on water wicking up to water the plants. Water them very often from overhead.


----------



## gdupont (Sep 14, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Kovachii grow very well in leca. But they do much better with 20% limestone mixed in. (oyster shell works the same).
> 
> But don't rely on water wicking up to water the plants. Water them very often from overhead.



Good info! Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. Do crushed eggshells have the same result? If not, where did you get the limestone? What humidity and temps do you grow yours in?


----------



## trdyl (Sep 20, 2016)

gdupont said:


> Does your kovachii seem to like the LECA? Could you describe your growing conditions to me? Humidity, temperature, airflow, light, etc.



It grows very well in a mixture of LECA and crushed oyster shell(about 10%). I adjusted flooded mix to a pH of 8 with the oyster shell. The reading was taken 1 hour after flooding. I flood the plant every 2 to 3 days for 3 to 6 hours. Fertilize once a week with 1/16 teaspoon of Peters 20-20-20, urea based, per gallon. I used tap water. Summer temperature at time climbs to 100°F with nights 60-70°F. Winter temperature minimum is 50-55°F and daytime at 70-85°F. Light minimum is 400FC 13 hours a day. For 1 to 3 hours a day it gets 2000-3500FC when the sun shines in on it. The only airflow it gets is when a near by window is open and a breeze flows through. Humidity ranges from 10-70%, average is close to 25%.

My plant went from a seedling leaf span of 4 inches on the first growth to 11 inches and flowered on the next in 20 months.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gego (Sep 20, 2016)

Another example of high calcium carbonate supply with high pH.

Ted, what's the calcium carbonate content of your tap water?

Thanks for the info


----------



## trdyl (Sep 20, 2016)

gego said:


> Ted, what's the calcium carbonate content of your tap water?



I never checked. But what I do know is my water has a pH of 7 with a TDS of 80ppm.


----------



## gego (Sep 21, 2016)

Wow, that's very low. You can check your local water supply website for the info. Usually half of the total is calcium carbonate (bicarbonate). That's a very good water for watering.


----------



## Ryan Young (Sep 21, 2016)

gego said:


> Wow, that's very low. You can check your local water supply website for the info. Usually half of the total is calcium carbonate (bicarbonate). That's a very good water for watering.


If you think that's pretty good, my municipal water is 6.9 PH and 18 TDS.


----------



## gego (Sep 21, 2016)

18 TDS is as good as rain. This is better than my RO. That's amazing. You guys must be supplementing Ca and other minerals for yourself. Much more for all nutrients for your plants.


----------



## Ray (Sep 21, 2016)

Better replace your filters and a membrane...


----------



## gego (Sep 21, 2016)

Not so worried about it since I have to add back some tap to it anyway. But yes I have those replaced every six months even though my consumption is very low but I use a restrictor to minimize waste water.

Without sodium and chlorine on it, our tap would have been perfect.


----------

